# كتاب طبقة ما تحت الأساس والأساس الركامية برابط مباشر



## babeup (10 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم


1/ طبقات ما تحت الأساس والأساس الركامية
إنتاج وتخزين المواد الركامية
طبقات ما تحت الأساس الركامية

طبقات الأساس الركامية
طبقة الأساس المعالجة بالأسمنت
......


http://babup.com/g138l0fwra91/طبقة-الاساس.pdf.html
​


----------



## إسلام علي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن 
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## babeup (17 ديسمبر 2013)

رابط آخر
Download


----------



## egyptsystem (17 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (17 ديسمبر 2013)

فيكم بارك الله​


----------



## babeup (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*كتاب مراحل صناعه الخلطة الاسفلتيه مدعم بالصور - إعداد : دكتور مهندس . أشرف الشحات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين *

أهلا و سهلا بكم إخواني أخواتي الأعزاء


كتاب: 
كتاب مراحل صناعه الخلطة الاسفلتيه مدعم بالصور - إعداد : دكتور مهندس . أشرف الشحات

كيفية التحميل من الموقع











رابط التحميل

Download​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## kotoz99 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

جارى التحميل .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## babeup (23 ديسمبر 2013)

مهمتنا إرضاؤكم​


----------



## المنارالكبير (30 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## civil en.ali (31 ديسمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (2 يناير 2014)

*كتاب طبقة ما تحت الأساس والأساس الركامية*


جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 
وبارك الله فيك ونفع بنا وبك ​


----------



## babeup (4 يناير 2014)

آمين بارك الله فيك على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## noir (8 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## noir (8 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (8 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## babeup (9 يناير 2014)

*أسأل الله أن يرزقنى وإياكم العلم والفهم وحسن الخلق*​


----------



## babeup (9 يناير 2014)

*أسأل الله أن يرزقنى وإياكم العلم والفهم وحسن الخلق*​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (9 يناير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## المنارالكبير (10 يناير 2014)

*أسأل الله أن يرزقنى وإياكم العلم والفهم وحسن الخلق*​


----------



## grandfare (17 يناير 2014)

جمعة مباركة على جميع المسلمين


----------



## RESEARCHER (17 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## grandfare (17 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (18 يناير 2014)

شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم


----------



## babeup (18 يناير 2014)

شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم​


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (20 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng_alg (20 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك ​


----------



## babeup (22 يناير 2014)

eng_alg قال:


> شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك ​


وفيك بارك الله


----------



## babeup (22 يناير 2014)

شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (22 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## الطاهر كش (22 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## genius2020 (22 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## noir (29 يناير 2014)

​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​​


----------



## noir (29 يناير 2014)

​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​​


----------



## babeup (4 فبراير 2014)

أهلا و سهلا


----------



## المنارالكبير (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## noir (13 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (14 فبراير 2014)

tanck's


----------



## راسم النعيمي (15 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## babeup (20 فبراير 2014)

والله تعليقاتكم تشجعني على العطاء أكثر فأكثر


----------



## babeup (23 فبراير 2014)

مشكور أخي على مرورك الطيب​


----------



## المنارالكبير (6 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​​


----------



## هيثم محمد على (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## babeup (7 مارس 2014)

*كتاب مسائل في المساحة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

أهلا و سهلا بكم 

أقدم لكم 

كتاب مسائل في المساحة


رابط التحميل

Download​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (8 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم*​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## noir (9 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## babeup (10 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكم على مروركم​


----------



## babeup (11 مارس 2014)

*كتاب مقدمة في الانظمة الانشائية م محمد رفعت*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

_بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين _

أهلا و سهلا بكم إخواني أخواتي الأعزاء


كتاب مقدمة في الانظمة الانشائية م محمد رفعت

*يتكلم الكتاب عن الانظمة الانشائية المختلفة وكيفية عمل كل نظام
*​كما يوضح بعض المبادئ الاساسية ككيفية انتقال الاحمال وغيرها من المفاهيم
للمهندس محمد رفعت


Download​​


----------



## egyptsystem (11 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (11 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم*​


----------



## chei5saad (11 مارس 2014)

plz upload to a different site


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_alg (14 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك​


----------



## babeup (15 مارس 2014)

*كتاب : Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures*

السلام عليكم رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

والصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين

أما بعد 


كتاب : Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures








Mohamed A. El-Reedy, "Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures" 
2011 | ISBN-10: 1439815992 | 576 pages | PDF | 8 MB

The recent worldwide boom in industrial construction and the corresponding billions of dollars spent every year in industrial, oil, gas, and petrochemical and power generation project, has created fierce competition for these projects. Strong management and technical competence will bring your projects in on time and on budget. An in-depth exploration of both these aspects and the resulting challenges, Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures provides a practical guide to the design of reinforced concrete and steel structures and foundations in industrial projects.

Renowned expert Mohamed A. El-Reedy covers the entire industrial construction process, from project management to design and construction to sigh off and providing a maintenance plan. Highlighting the differences between industrial construction and real estate or residential construction, he examines every phase and every role, from managerial to technical. He includes cases from industrial projects and covers the international technical practices, codes, and standards used in steel or concrete onshore or offshore projects. The book provides up-to-date methodologies in structure analysis, geotechnical studies, and international special codes and standards for industrial structures such as tanks, foundation under towers, machines, and special structures in industrial projects. It also examines the safety and economic benefits of developing a structure integrity management system.

When a project has a budget that seems as huge at the structure itself, the client, engineering firm, and contractor must work together to achieve success. Discussing the interface between these three main partners, this book outlines strategies for checking the design and controlling a project in all its phases.


http://babup.com/fnmixkcmxf4x/1439815992_Construc.pdf.html​


----------



## egyptsystem (15 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (15 مارس 2014)

نحن في الخدمة
​


----------



## babeup (15 مارس 2014)

مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​


----------



## anass81 (16 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم

كتاب ممتاز

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed7788 (16 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## Eng.zeky (17 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد5 (17 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hammar51 (17 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## المنارالكبير (22 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## babeup (23 مارس 2014)

وفيكم بارك الله


----------



## babeup (23 مارس 2014)

*ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الامريكي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الأمريكي

ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص
shear force طبقا للكود الامريكى




Download​


----------



## babeup (23 مارس 2014)

*Fundamentals of Geotechnical Engineering​*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

كتاب Fundamentals of Geotechnical Engineering​


​



​
Auteur: Braja M. Das Edition :Newnes pages: 637Format 



df language :English​
​
​
وجدت أن هذا الكتاب الكثير يبحث عنه و ان معظم روابطه على الشبكة ميتة او انتهت الصلاحية فاردت اثراء المنتدى 
هذا الكتاب المفقود يجمع بين المكونات الاساسية و مبادئ الهندسة الجيوتقنية و كذالك هندسة الاساسات ​
Fundamentals of Geotechnical Engineering combines the essential components of Braja Das' market leading texts, Principles of Geotechnical Engineering and Principles of Foundation Engineering. The text includes the fundamental concepts of soil mechanics as well as foundation engineering without becoming cluttered with excessive details and alternatives. Foundations. features a wealth of worked out examples, as well as figures to help students with theory and problem solving skills. Das maintains the careful balance of current research and practical field applications that has made his books the leaders in the field


Download​​​


----------



## egyptsystem (23 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (23 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (25 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## babeup (26 مارس 2014)

أهلا و سهلا نحن في خدمتكم​


----------



## babeup (26 مارس 2014)

لا شكر على واجب المهم الإستفادة​​


----------



## ahmedrami75 (27 مارس 2014)

:20: بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## babeup (27 مارس 2014)

أهلا و سهلا​


----------



## عمرو الصبان (28 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## A.FATTOUH (2 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (3 أبريل 2014)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...​وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة​


----------



## mousabadr (4 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## babeup (6 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم​


----------



## noir (6 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (7 أبريل 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## noir (14 أبريل 2014)

â€‹جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## noir (15 أبريل 2014)

​مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## noir (15 أبريل 2014)

​مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (15 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر 
شكرا شكرا


----------



## noir (15 أبريل 2014)

​مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## babeup (17 أبريل 2014)

â€‹خدمتكم تسرنا

​


----------



## grandfare (22 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​​


----------



## grandfare (22 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​​


----------



## المنارالكبير (23 أبريل 2014)

​جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## babeup (23 أبريل 2014)

*برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*







[h=1]برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات[/h]
يقوم البرنامج بحساب الحمولات على الاعمدة ومن ثم يصمم العمود ثم يقوم بتصميم الاساس تحت العمود تجده على الرابط

Download​​​


----------



## mdeekcoco1 (23 أبريل 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## انس عبدالله (23 أبريل 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (24 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## babeup (24 أبريل 2014)

*رد: كتاب مراحل صناعه الخلطة الاسفلتيه مدعم بالصور - إعداد : دكتور مهندس . أشرف الشحات*

​شكرا على مرورك الطييب

​


----------



## babeup (24 أبريل 2014)

*رد: كتاب : Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures*

​شكرا على مرورك الطييب

​


----------



## احمد شواني (24 أبريل 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## babeup (26 أبريل 2014)

*رد: كتاب مقدمة في الانظمة الانشائية م محمد رفعت*

​نحن في الخدمة​


----------



## حسن احمد (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: كتاب مقدمة في الانظمة الانشائية م محمد رفعت*

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## noir (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الامريكي*

​جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## انس عبدالله (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: كتاب مقدمة في الانظمة الانشائية م محمد رفعت*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## babeup (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: كتاب مسائل في المساحة*

​اهلا و سهلا​


----------



## babeup (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

​اهلا و سهلا​


----------



## المهندس عدي صبار (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

لم اعرف كيفية التحميل 
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## egyptsystem (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: Fundamentals of Geotechnical Engineering​*

​شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم​


----------



## اقليدس العرب (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

ممكن رابط اخر؟؟وشكرا مقدما


----------



## babeup (28 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الامريكي*

​أهلا و سهلا

​


----------



## mohamed diad (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الامريكي*

الف شكر يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## civil en.ali (29 أبريل 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## babeup (29 أبريل 2014)

​شكرا على مروركم

​


----------



## babeup (2 مايو 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

*طبتم و طاب ممشاكم و تبوأتم من الجنة مقعدا** 
*​


----------



## babeup (3 مايو 2014)

*رد: ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الامريكي*

أهلا وسهلا نحن تحت تصرفكم متى شئتم


----------



## babeup (3 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب مقدمة في الانظمة الانشائية م محمد رفعت*

​لا شكر على واجب المهم الإستفادة​


----------



## Aftise (6 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب مراحل صناعه الخلطة الاسفلتيه مدعم بالصور - إعداد : دكتور مهندس . أشرف الشحات*

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## grandfare (7 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب مراحل صناعه الخلطة الاسفلتيه مدعم بالصور - إعداد : دكتور مهندس . أشرف الشحات*

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك​


----------



## grandfare (8 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب مسائل في المساحة*

حقا اسال الله ان يكون فى ميزان حسناتك وشكر وقدير على المجهود الجميل​


----------



## نجانجا (8 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب مسائل في المساحة*

جزاكم الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## noir (10 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب : Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures*

​لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير​


----------



## noir (12 مايو 2014)

*رد: Fundamentals of Geotechnical Engineering​*

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​


----------



## tarek_abulail (12 مايو 2014)

*رد: Fundamentals of Geotechnical Engineering​*

Thank you


----------



## Eng. Firas (12 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب : Construction Management and Design of Industrial Concrete and Steel Structures*

a very good book, thank you for sharing it with us here
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Aftise (13 مايو 2014)

*رد: ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الامريكي*

الف شكر يا بشمهندس و جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (13 مايو 2014)

*رد: ملف اكسيل لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية لمقاومة قوى القص طبقا للكود الامريكي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## noir (14 مايو 2014)

*رد: برنامج تحليل حمولات وتصميم اعمدة واساسات*

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## noir (14 مايو 2014)

*رد: كتاب مقدمة في الانظمة الانشائية م محمد رفعت*

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

​مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​
​​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​​​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​
​​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​
​​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

​مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​
​​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

​مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​
​​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​
​​


----------



## babeup (2 نوفمبر 2014)

​مهمتنا أرضاؤكم​
​​


----------



## محمداحمد5 (2 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## babeup (3 نوفمبر 2014)

نحن في الخدمة


----------



## المنارالكبير (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​​


----------



## babeup (8 نوفمبر 2014)

مهمتنا إرضاؤكم​
​​​


----------



## grandfare (19 نوفمبر 2014)

​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​
​​


----------



## babeup (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مهمتنا إرضاؤكم


----------

